# Maumee vs Sandusky River Walleye Run



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

I was thinking of making a trip to one of the two rivers for the walleye run this coming Tuesday. I've never tried either before and was wondering as a newbie to this, which one would you recommend for me to try. Not looking for honey holes or what not. Just trying to get some advice from experienced folks with fishing both rivers.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

In my experience the Sandusky has less people to deal with but I haven't fished it since removal of the dam. I did well between the bridges. On a Tuesday the Maumee may not be to crowded. Go to Maumee tackle for a map of areas to fish. IMO u would be better off going to Maumee. I fished the run for 20 years until I bought a boat and now I only go once or twice to wet my line when the water warms up. Hope this helps and be safe wherever you go. 
Matt


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The waters down and fishable in the Maumee right now. We're supposed to get some rain Monday 1/4 inch Should still be good Things are much more spread out and less crowded when the waters down Should be able to wade to Bluegrass Island, fish Buttonwood or Jerome Rd


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for replies. If Maumee is a better bet for catching fish, that's where I'll be headed. Just excited to give it a go because I have only fished for walleye on Erie or spillways from where I'm from.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Boat or waders?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There are advantages to both honestly. I like Fremont because absence of crowds. Thats quickly changing however. But, more and more areas are coming up with walleye because of the dam removal.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

I am a shore bound angler with waders.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

One other thing to take in to consideration for wading that river is whether you prefer to ruin your right wrist or your left wrist...lol ... it can take a toll on your forearms and wrist after a few hours. I prefer holding the rod in my right hand and drifting right to left…


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I prefer to fish the Maumee. If fishing the Sandusky you can use either lead heads or floaters. Fishing the Maumee ONLY use floaters Carolina rigged unless your in a spot by yourself. If fishing in a line with people on either side of you you’ll only tangle everyone up with lead heads. If you’ve never fished the Maumee take a little bit and just observe how everyone is fishing, it’s very technique specific. As already mentioned, Jerome rapids, buttonwood and bluegrass island are your best bets with the current water levels. Jerome would be my first pick for a first timer right now. Imo there’s better fish to be caught at buttonwood but it’s terribly snaggy. And please only use braid. It really sucks when people use mono and break off 30+ feet of line and everyone else keeps snagging that line. Braid will almost always break at the knot or your mono/flouro leader will break. Good luck.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I've read up on how people rig up for this and my current setup is a 7 foot med Fenwick HMG with 20lb yellow braid on a 3000 Penn Battle 2. The leader would be Yozuri 12-15 lb hybrid to a floating jig head. Size of weight and length of a leader to tie changes with conditions but I'll be sure to ask for what is working at that time. Being an avid saugeye fisherman and fishing on Erie for walleye, I made the switch to braid years ago. Thank you for the suggestion of Jerome Rapids for a newbie. I'm perfectly happy with fillets from 15-19 inch fish. Running low on saugeye and perch in my freezer. Lol


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Got back from the Maumee last night. What a tough day of fishing. Actually started fishing around 12:30 and stopped around 7:15. Lost 2 fish while reeling in and landed one sucker fish. From what I saw yesterday(04/05), nobody was doing too well either. Most I saw was one guy with 3 on his stringer but he was fishing before I was so good knows how long he was there. I fished by Jerome Road seeing how that's where the current was strong. I'll try one more time in about 2 weeks but it was disappointing not catching one toothy critters. Guess why they call it a run and not a catch. Lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shinji said:


> Got back from the Maumee last night. What a tough day of fishing. Actually started fishing around 12:30 and stopped around 7:15. Lost 2 fish while reeling in and landed one sucker fish. From what I saw yesterday(04/05), nobody was doing too well either. Most I saw was one guy with 3 on his stringer but he was fishing before I was so good knows how long he was there. I fished by Jerome Road seeing how that's where the current was strong. I'll try one more time in about 2 weeks but it was disappointing not catching one toothy critters. Guess why they call it a run and not a catch. Lol


if you go in two weeks… Bring stuff to catch white bass
.. On another note , sometimes the first hour of daylight is the best bite


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

First light is almost always the best. We’ve done really well the last couple hours of daylight also but all in all it’s usually a first thing in the morning bite. This cold weather has really got the river screwed up. And for a first timer not catching any don’t get discouraged. I have a buddy that started going with me about 8 years ago and he caught a total of 1 fish the first two years even when I would get my limit. Now he catches just as many as me and sometimes more.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> First light is almost always the best. We’ve done really well the last couple hours of daylight also but all in all it’s usually a first thing in the morning bite. This cold weather has really got the river screwed up. And for a first timer not catching any don’t get discouraged. I have a buddy that started going with me about 8 years ago and he caught a total of 1 fish the first two years even when I would get my limit. Now he catches just as many as me and sometimes more.


Thanks for the encouragement. I don't regret going in the slightest. I was trying to set the hook on anything that felt different than the weight ticking on the bottom. Maumee bait and tackle suggested 5/8 to 3/4 but I felt like I could have gone with slightly heavier weights when the current picked up because you want to maintain contact. I would like to give it one more try but was wondering if the 19th would be too late. I work 6 days so getting up there be kind of tricky.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

19th won't be too late. There will be less fish, but there should also be less fisherman. Send me a PM when the date gets closer and I'll let you know what's going on down there.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

BFG said:


> 19th won't be too late. There will be less fish, but there should also be less fisherman. Send me a PM when the date gets closer and I'll let you know what's going on down there.


Thank you for the information. I'll be sure to give you a pm before heading up. If they're not running, I won't be going north until May when the western basin picks up. I'll be chasing saugeye instead. Lol


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Hit the Maumee this morning for 5 1/2 hours. Nothing to show for other than a bunch of suckers. Started at buttonwood and ended at Jerome. Saw fish caught at both places just wasn’t me catching them. Depending on the weather I’ll be there the 18th and 19th. If it’s real nice I’ll be chasing crappie instead.


----------



## Johnbri (Jul 13, 2012)

Got out on the Maumee Saturday evening got our fish pink floaters with a white tail 1/2 ounces barrel sinker around 18 inch leader.


----------

